# RANT: Get Our Locals On The HDTV Bandwagon!



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:soapbox:

<rant>

Whether you receive your network high-definition programming via OTA, DBS or
cable, this is a call to action for HDTV viewers who are dissatisfied with the HD
programming being made available to us by local network affiliates. Let us put
our energies together and begin to put public pressure on local network affiliate
tv stations to get off their lazy butts and climb up on the "HD Bandwagon" with
the rest of us. Most of us have invested considerable time and money in HD TV
displays and programming packages so that we and our families can enjoy the
superior picture quality of high-definition programming.

Networks such as DiscoveryHD Theater, INHD (cable), HDNet, premium HD movie
channels and a few others are now approaching 100% of their programming in HD,
but in most cities, local network affiliates have, frankly, a poor record of passing
through available HD programming

I am tired of missing out on network HD programming because my local affiliates,
for whatever reason, can not or will not "pass thru" their network's HD feed. This is
the 21st century and millions of families are moving up to HD-- what is up with the
foot-dragging?

So, let's get off our own butts and start letting the GMs and Chief Engineers of our
local affiliates know that we want ALL the HD programming that their networks
are sending down the pipe, and we want it NOW!

</rant>
:rant:


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

Nick;623951So said:


> ALL[/U] the HD programming that their networks
> are sending down the pipe, and we want it NOW!
> :rant:


Nick, I'm with you pal! Neither NBC or FOX is broadcasting HD in my DMA. They both just went live with their full power digital SD signal, and now have met their obligations with FCC mandates.

The chief engineers at most of these stations want to go to HD. It's another toy for them to play with. They are usually hog-tied by their management. Often, even the station managers are not making the decisions regarding investment in HD. Ultimately, it's the owners of the stations that are making these decisions. But if enough complaints get to the station GM's, it gives them more ammunition to go to their bosses and tell them that their viewers are demanding HD programming.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

The more HD the better. It was slow for my DMA's stations to go to HD and the main reason was the ability to upgrade because of the cost which impacted their budgets. What would help, as the Government is responsible for the digital movement, is for our Representatives in Congress to better define HD with legislation to set better minimum standards for HD, the HD signal, with emphasis on quality. As it stands, not a single station has to use the HD format. As long as they are digital, they can do 480i and better. Thanks to the Networks, they are helping the promote HD. If we wish to band together, lets get our legislature educated and on our side for a change.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, I can't say I agree with that. For the most part, I would rather have the
government _enabling_ technological advancement rather than _mandating_ it.

This is really a marketplace issue -- if HDTV is going to eventually become the
predominant standard just as color did back in the early '60s, it will and should
be due to the market pressures of consumer demand, not Big Brother.

Contact your local stations, not your congressman. We need to stop thinking
that "The Gubbermint" is the solution to all our problems.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Nick said:


> Well, I can't say I agree with that. For the most part, I would rather have the
> government _enabling_ technological advancement rather than _mandating_ it.
> 
> This is really a marketplace issue -- if HDTV is going to eventually become the
> ...


The government already has their hands in this. To better define is helpful. Lets just see how much progress is made solely on contacting the local stations. Unless you pay their way it is only effort. It is a marketplace issue but the FCC is already quite involved. The govement issued standards. They need better defining. If you want substandard, that your option. If you don't educate, empower, and persuade those in government you will end up having to sacrifice more than is necessary. Besides, I'm not talking a standard I'm talking minimum standards, standars that can be exceeded but not lessened.


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

As long as local stations have monopoly power over delivering you network programming, you can't do anything about poor service other than complaining and throwing your hands up in the air.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Typical loser (not looser) attitudes, only you forgot to cry *"OY VEY!"* :shrug:

Check your facts -- In the first place, local affiliates only have an exclusive relationship with their respective
networks -- they do not have monopolies -- not only are they in competition with other broadcasters in their
markets in all but the smallest DMAs, they compete with hundreds of other channels carried by local cable
franchises in their DMAs, and by satellite providers as well. Because of this, broadcasters are usually very
responsive to comments offered by their viewers.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Nick said:


> Typical loser (not looser) attitudes, only you forgot to cry *"OY VEY!"* :shrug:


Mel G. is with you on this one.!rolling


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

You might consider a tripod on the roof with a high performance antenna system and try for the Jacksonville stations. You will need seperate VHF and UHF antennas and a preamp. I'd try for ABC and NBC first with the channel 10 & 13 antenna. If that works, you can add the UHF antenna later.

WJXX-DT	25.1	ABC ORANGE PARK	FL	10
WTLV-DT	12.1	NBC JACKSONVILLE	FL	13
WTEV-DT	47.1	CBS JACKSONVILLE	FL 19
WJXT-DT	4.1 IND JACKSONVILLE FL 42
WCWJ-DT	17.1	WB	JACKSONVILLE	FL	34
WAWS-DT	30.1	FOX	JACKSONVILLE	FL	32
WJCT-DT	7.1 PBS JACKSONVILLE FL 38
WPXC-DT	21.1	i BRUNSWICK GA 24

I'd suggest the following for channels 10 and 13: 
http://www.warrenelectronics.com/antennas/y10713.htm
The following antenna for UHF:
http://www.warrenelectronics.com/antennas/4228.htm
This is the right preamp:
http://www.warrenelectronics.com/antennas/7777.htm


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

We're lucky in Seattle that we've got a pretty good selection of OTA HD programming. I suspect that's a reflection of our tech. savvy area, but we're also lucky to have some local engineers who have their heads screwed on right. If you check out the Seattle OTA thread on our sister site (avsforum.com), you'll see lots of interaction with the engineer from our local ABC affiliate. One helpful dude who provides some nice leadership by example for the rest of the community.

John


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tower Guy said:


> You might consider a tripod on the roof...


Thanks for the info and links, Tower Guy, but you may have missed the entire point of my rant.

My issue is not the reception of HD signals, but getting locals to not only to transmit in HD, but
to pass through all network HD programming in HD as well.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Only one broadcaster in my area (NBC) is broadcasting digitally. I'm fortunate that I qualify for CBS and FOX through D*. I call the Engineering Dept. of the local ABC every 3 months in an effort to get them off their @sses, but that's been fruitless so far. They're supposedly building a new facility about 16 miles away and I was told an HD feed will be available over the local cable (Time-Warner) in the fall. When I ask about OTA, I was told January...maybe. 

I'm unserved with locals by D*, DMA #173, and to be quite honest, I'm not all the gung ho about putting up an outdoor antenna (need VHF) for one channel. I can understand the values locals have and I can understand why my market would be way down the priority list of any satellite provider, I just wish I didn't have to jump through so many hoops to get HD network broadcast channels.


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

I agree with what your trying to do Nick. Jeopardy and Wheel of fortune is starting HD syndication this year and more and more syndication is going to be *available* to broadcasters. The big hurdle for this is going to be the fact that most broadcasters don't have any way to time delay a HD program. They can only pass it though live. I'm betting were are looking at another 5 years before 90% of the locals can actually time delay HD, but when that happens we will be looking at 6-8 hours of HD possibly per local.

I'm pretty lucky in the fact all four major networks here are HD and MNTV will be this fall. I've been trying to get our UPN soon to be CW to go hd. I've been calling and emailing them about the issue. If I keep getting the same "probably never" answer I'm going to take the issue to local newspapers. Every letter I write to my local newspaper they publish. We simply have to let them know HD consumers are becoming a bigger and bigger market. I simply won't watch non HD TV shows from my locals.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

Nick said:


> Thanks for the info and links, Tower Guy, but you may have missed the entire point of my rant.
> 
> My issue is not the reception of HD signals, but getting locals to not only to transmit in HD, but to pass through all network HD programming in HD as well.


I thought that I understood you. You may have missed the point of my post. Reception of HD from the more distant Jacksonville stations would eliminate the need to deal with the cheapskates in Brunswick.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

I have to say that, in general, I have no complaints regarding the reception of local HDTV channels and programming in my area. My real beef is with DTV and the pathetic HD lineup they offer. Providing HD locals in mpeg4 is a joke from where I sit. I get more HD locals via OTA antenna than DTV could ever legally provide to me (I live between Baltimore and DC). I have absolutely no reason to switch to mpeg4 when I already get everything for free and with better PQ.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tower Guy said:


> I thought that I understood you. You may have missed the point of my post. Reception of HD from the more distant Jacksonville stations would eliminate the need to deal with the cheapskates in Brunswick.


In my location, my "locals" come from JAX - BKQ has no tv stations (well, except for a local PAX outlet). My other "locals" come from SAV.

My position is that networks, and in most DMAs, their affiliates, can and should be doing a much better job of bringing more HD content to their viewers. Even though a given local is listed as "HD", it doesn't mean they, or their respective network are broadcasting in HD even half the time.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

Nick said:


> My position is that networks, and in most DMAs, their affiliates, can and should be doing a much better job of bringing more HD content to their viewers.


To expect JAX stations to cough up the money to do more HD is optimistic. Even the major market stations are just now beginning to talk about local origination in HD. There's very little return on HD equipment investment. The equipment is still underperforming or overpriced. The gear would be outdated in a couple of years and next year's equipment will be cheaper than this year's. The number of viewers wiith HD sets is still too small.

There are not as many HD viewers as there are HD sets. Have you heard about the people who buy an HD TV and still complain about noise and ghosting? They didn't figure out that they also need an antenna, an HD set-top box, a HD cable box, or an HD satellite box in order to be able to watch HD!

King World's "Wheel of Fortune" and "Jeopardy" will be produced in HD starting in September. The rumor says that due to cost, only 16 stations were interested in carrying it in HD.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

I guess I'm lucky just a couple hours north of you. All our local channels are up and running and pass through any HD content from the mothership. We are very small market but they have put a ton of money into new digital towers and I get 99% signal strength on all of the locals.

No plans to produce local programming in HD but I don't care about that. Local news is pretty lame around here.

And what TNT calls HD is a joke. Just because it's 16:9 doesn't mean it's HD. Their movies are terrible.


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

Tower Guy said:


> To expect JAX stations to cough up the money to do more HD is optimistic. Even the major market stations are just now beginning to talk about local origination in HD. There's very little return on HD equipment investment. The equipment is still underperforming or overpriced. The gear would be outdated in a couple of years and next year's equipment will be cheaper than this year's. The number of viewers wiith HD sets is still too small.
> 
> There are not as many HD viewers as there are HD sets. Have you heard about the people who buy an HD TV and still complain about noise and ghosting? They didn't figure out that they also need an antenna, an HD set-top box, a HD cable box, or an HD satellite box in order to be able to watch HD!
> 
> King World's "Wheel of Fortune" and "Jeopardy" will be produced in HD starting in September. The rumor says that due to cost, only 16 stations were interested in carrying it in HD.


I believe those 16 stations was a initial list and the "rumor" I've heard is that list is already up to 49 and counting. The syndicater has provided a list of equipment needed to pass through the hd signal.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Be sure that the Station Managers, the advertisers, and the local media know that you have HDTV/DTV capability and you want HDTV/DTV.

Many people only think of HDTV as something a few tinkerers want to play with. 
Or, they think it's already HDTV because of the logo on their screen (think of the "smell-o-vision" con that news reporters play on April First).

Or, worse, they just have no clue!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Until local stations get pressure from viewers and advertisers (mainly the latter), there is little reason for them to go HD in the minds of the owners. This is especially true in many of the smaller markets. In Binghamton, NY, where I lived until last fall, the biggest station, WBNG (CBS) broadcasts in digital as required, but doesn't provide anything in HD. They recently went through a change of ownership and this may mean they'll invest in HD equipment. 
Now that I'm in the Charlotte area, I have lots of choices for HD programming in prime time, but to my knowledge, none of the stations are originating any HD broadcasts.


----------

